# EDIT



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2009)

I bought an SanDisk 8gb micro sd hc card, its only showing up as 1.7gb got any progrmas i can use to format it to 8gb? windows seems to thinks its this size

the other exact same card is fine shows all 8gb strange one

i didnt format the card i just put it in a mobile phone and the phone showed it as 1.7gb strange so i formatted it same shit happens


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2009)

sure its not a fake?


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2009)

nope its fine i used a random panasonic flash tool and it changed it to 7.something gb

its okay mussles its not fake if it was it would be refund time!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2009)

yay.

I've heard of fakes over ebay and such, thats all.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 1, 2009)

lesson stock non formatted can be less than the actual capacity

lesson 2 windows is shit for formatting even crappy panasonic tools work better


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> lesson stock non formatted can be less than the actual capacity
> 
> lesson 2 windows is shit for formatting even crappy panasonic tools work better



it probably would have worked fine if you went to disk management and deleted the partition.
having a delete partition option when right clicking a HDD would probably lead to many, many broken PC's


----------



## thraxed (Jul 12, 2009)

Had one of these, some internal software on it, that only removes itself on plugged into xp32 for the popup dialog.  Never would pop up on my vista 64 to give the option to remove it.


----------

